# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Что значит имя Ласика?

## Elena Kaganskaya

Харе Кришна! Примите пожалуйста мои смиренные поклоны!

Выбираем ребенку имя. Подскажите, что значит Ласика? 
http://devoteenames.iskcondesiretree.info/

Спасибо!

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Ласика - это одна из прана-сакхи, которая выглядят почти как Радха.  Есть такой перевод этого имени: сладкая как тростниковый нектар.

----------


## Elena Kaganskaya

Спасибо! :smilies:

----------

